# Hilfe! C&C Generäle, game.dat Fehler, Vista X64, Hilfe!



## Gast20140429 (11. Dezember 2008)

*Hilfe! C&C Generäle, game.dat Fehler, Vista X64, Hilfe!*

Habe mir für meinen High Tech PC, C&C Generäle und Add gekauft und installiert, gepätscht. Ales ohne Probleme bis ich das Game starten will. Als erstet kommt as kleine Blaue Generäle Bild (bei Stunde Null) dann das Großer Blaue Bild, dann der game.dat Fehler und das Game stürtzt ab. Habe Vista Ultima 64 Bit mit allen aktuellen Treibern, auch Graka und Game Patches. Also wie bringe ich das Game zum Laufen werde woll net der einzige mit den Probehm sein. Gruß und Dank, Thomas


----------



## darkKO (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! C&C Generäle, game.dat Fehler, Vista X64, Hilfe!*

Unter Vista is das ein bisserl kompliziert...ich kenn das Problem...

Am besten wärs, du kennst jemanden der das Spiel unter XP installiert hat...von diesem jemand musst du den Ordner von Generals unter "Eigene Dateien" kopieren und bei dir in Dokumente kopieren...dann funzt dat ...Bei Vista werden die Dateien manchmal nicht korrekt mit installiert...Das gleiche Prob gibt´s zum Beispiel auch bei HdR - SuM 2...


----------



## endgegner (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! C&C Generäle, game.dat Fehler, Vista X64, Hilfe!*

Selbe problem auch unter xp
ich habe es auch und bei mir funst es auch nicht.
Kommt auch game dat. fehlt
eskann sein wenn du intel hast das es am chipsatz liegt.
Ich habe auch schonmal kumpel gefragt ob er mal seine data datei schicken kann hat er ich habe dann eingefügt und immer noch der selber fehler.
Kauf dir am besten c&c tiberium wars das funst 100 pro


----------



## darkKO (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! C&C Generäle, game.dat Fehler, Vista X64, Hilfe!*

der Tip funzt auch bei XP...die game.dat is gar nich das Problem, sondern die Settingdateien (der Ordner in "Eigene Dateien")...auch unter XP kann dieser Installationsfehler vorkommen, aber unter Vista passiert er bei ca. 90 % aller Installationen...

@endgegner

Generals war/ist das beste C&C das bisher erschienen ist...TW ist der grösste Müll...dann doch eher Red Alert 3 (oder auch Teil 2, war sogar noch besser als Teil 3...und läuft sogar unter Vista  )


----------



## endgegner (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! C&C Generäle, game.dat Fehler, Vista X64, Hilfe!*

Das probiere ich mit generals gleich mal aus^^
In dem ordner von generals ist garnix drinne also keine datei keine einzige und die größe von interlierten beträgt 1,63 MB^^


----------



## darkKO (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! C&C Generäle, game.dat Fehler, Vista X64, Hilfe!*

habs mal hochgeladen...

Klick!

einfach in Dokumente entpacken...


----------



## endgegner (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! C&C Generäle, game.dat Fehler, Vista X64, Hilfe!*

erst wenn generals insterliert ist?


----------



## darkKO (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! C&C Generäle, game.dat Fehler, Vista X64, Hilfe!*

Jupp...


----------



## endgegner (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! C&C Generäle, game.dat Fehler, Vista X64, Hilfe!*

habe ich gemacht funst trotzdem nicht 
muss das normal einfach in dokument oder in einen anderen speziellen ordner?


----------



## darkKO (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! C&C Generäle, game.dat Fehler, Vista X64, Hilfe!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## endgegner (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! C&C Generäle, game.dat Fehler, Vista X64, Hilfe!*

ich habe ja xp da ist das glaube ich etwas anders


----------



## darkKO (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! C&C Generäle, game.dat Fehler, Vista X64, Hilfe!*

Dann in "Eigene Dateien" entpacken...


----------



## endgegner (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! C&C Generäle, game.dat Fehler, Vista X64, Hilfe!*

ok thx habe ich gemacht und es funst!!! 
danke


----------



## darkKO (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! C&C Generäle, game.dat Fehler, Vista X64, Hilfe!*

nix zu danken...helf doch gerne...


----------



## Gast20140429 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! C&C Generäle, game.dat Fehler, Vista X64, Hilfe!*

Und wie mache ich das beim Add in Stunde Null?
Kannst mir die daten auch hochladsen!


----------



## darkKO (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! C&C Generäle, game.dat Fehler, Vista X64, Hilfe!*

gleiches Prinzip...müsste glaub ich sogar mit den Generals Daten klappen, da Zero Hour ja kein eigenständiges Spiel ist. Versuchs einfach mal. Wenns nicht funzt, musste dich allerdings ein bissel gedulden (morgen oda so), da ich ZH nich da hab, müsst ich erst von nem Kumpel holen...


----------



## Gast20140429 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! C&C Generäle, game.dat Fehler, Vista X64, Hilfe!*

habe die daten in stunde null geladen und es geht auch dort
cool danke dier fiel mahl


----------



## Lucifer (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hilfe! C&C Generäle, game.dat Fehler, Vista X64, Hilfe!*

hi
also bei mir hat das mit stunde null nicht wirklich geklappt ... mir dem normalen spiel schon 

kannst du nochma genau erklären was ich bei stunde null wo einfügen muss ??


----------

